# got a little carried away



## Mrfish55 (Dec 12, 2012)

These Bolt Action pens are proving popular, some are gifts others are for sale at a local shop, I figured they deserved a proper box for storage and think the shipping crate really sets them off. The antler is most popular, I personally like the birds eye yellow cedar burl, Enjoy.


----------



## RusDemka (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, that is awesome, were did you get the storage case?? make them yourself? i like it..


----------



## DomInick (Dec 12, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Wow, that is awesome, were did you get the storage case?? make them yourself? i like it..



Looks like kenbo's ammo boxes for his wagon. Lol. 
Those are very nice.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 12, 2012)

All clear on the firing range !! Lock and load one round of fine pens. Ok, men were out of amo bring up a few more boxs !!!  Great idea, no wonder thay are popular. :irishjig:


----------



## BassBlaster (Dec 12, 2012)

Thats just too cool!!!

Did you silk screen the graphics?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2012)

The boxes are a great compliment to those very nice pens. Great job, well done.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I made the boxes, 15 in 3 hours, I think these pens look that much better when in the crates, graphics were masked then cut on my laser and painted, I did a couple personalized for friends for Christmas, stuff like this is allways well received.


----------



## Patrude (Dec 12, 2012)

Mrfish55 said:


> These Bolt Action pens are proving popular, some are gifts others are for sale at a local shop, I figured they deserved a proper box for storage and think the shipping crate really sets them off. The antler is most popular, I personally like the birds eye yellow cedar burl, Enjoy.



 Wow; nice work and those cases add so much to the package. Awsome, well done, congrats


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 12, 2012)

Well done, very classy act.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 13, 2012)

The crates are a clever idea! I can see why they are popular! If I were a pen turner, I would be stealing your idea right now!


----------



## BarbS (Dec 13, 2012)

What a great presentation for your pens! Very creative.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 9, 2013)

Was asked if I could post a picture of this one so I will throw it in this mix instead of creating a new thread for it.
[attachment=22742]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2013)

Fish, nice pens. Please resize your pics up to 800 - these small ones are hard to see detail and these deserve to be seen!


----------



## BarbS (Apr 9, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> These Bolt Action pens are proving popular, some are gifts others are for sale at a local shop, I figured they deserved a proper box for storage and think the shipping crate really sets them off. The antler is most popular, I personally like the birds eye yellow cedar burl, Enjoy.



Wow... your 'Crates' really do these up proud. Nicely done!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Fish, nice pens. Please resize your pics up to 800 - these small ones are hard to see detail and these deserve to be seen!



I'll see what I can do, last time I tried to make them bigger it told me they were to big:dash2::dash2: computers hate me, the only one that cooperates is the laptop in the shop, it has seen first hand what happens to stuff the does not do as its supposed to :csnut:


----------



## longbeard (Apr 9, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Fish, nice pens. Please resize your pics up to 800 - these small ones are hard to see detail and these deserve to be seen!
> ...



Thats funny right there.
Cause if im doing something and "it" does not cooperate with me and the way "I"
think "it" should, "it" will get the H3!! beat out of it!! :teethlaugh:


----------



## longbeard (Apr 9, 2013)

By the way, those are great looking crates.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 10, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> I personally like the birds eye yellow cedar burl, Enjoy.


Neat! That YCB is outstanding, I've not done any of these kits but the ammo crate is nice.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 10, 2013)

A very unique idea with the Crate pen boxes!

Les


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 11, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> How did I miss this ? Those are very very cool.



Wait till you see the one you get with your pen.


----------



## Walt (Apr 11, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> Thanks guys, I made the boxes, 15 in 3 hours, I think these pens look that much better when in the crates, graphics were masked then cut on my laser and painted, I did a couple personalized for friends for Christmas, stuff like this is allways well received.



I have a friend who is interested in purchasing some of your crates! Interested in selling some, and if so, how much?

Walt


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 11, 2013)

PM sent, $50 for 10 boxes (plus shipping) including the laser cut graphics.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 11, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



That is one of my favourites, going to have to do one for me.


----------



## Walt (Apr 11, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> PM sent, $50 for 10 boxes (plus shipping) including the laser cut graphics.



I will take 2 lots of 10ea for a total of 20 total crates. PM me yer paypal addy.

Walt


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 11, 2013)

Walt said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> > PM sent, $50 for 10 boxes (plus shipping) including the laser cut graphics.
> ...



PM sent, Thanks. If you want just P.P the $100 and I will let you know shipping cost when they ship out.


----------



## Walt (Apr 11, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> Walt said:
> 
> 
> > Mrfish55 said:
> ...



Dave,
Sent the $100
Walt


----------



## rhossack (Apr 14, 2013)

no pic ... not nice! .... I have a thing for spalted mango and a pic please of the pen



Joe Rebuild said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here ya go.
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5300


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 15, 2013)

Here you go Walt, 20 crates will ship tomorrow, I will PM you tracking info.
[attachment=23233]


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 16, 2013)

Crates on the way Walt, enjoy.


----------



## Walt (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> Crates on the way Walt, enjoy.



Crate transaction complete! Thanks.

Walt


----------

